# Mercer's GSD - New Jersey



## DMeagher (Apr 4, 2016)

Hello! I am looking into purchasing a puppy from Mercer's German Shepherds in Southern New Jersey and wanted to see if anyone had purchased a puppy from them or had experience with them. I have gone out for a visit and get a great vibe from the owner (she is very knowledgeable and has answered all of my questions) and the dogs, but wanted to make sure to do my due diligence and research! Thank you in advance!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Mercer German Shepherds

The link since you can't post them yet.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

WELCOME "D"!!! 

You can go to the "search" bar at top of page and type in "Mercer German Shepherds"....there are threads there.

research, Research, *RESEARCH*! 

There are many qualified people here to assist you! A little info will help!

*Which "Type" of GSD are you looking for? German Shepherd Types - German Shepherd Guide 

*What activities or sports do you plan on doing with him/her.

*What type of lifestyle do you have that will include the dog?

*Tell a little about yourself/your family!

Here are some good reading materials!
(German Shepherd and Schutzhund Articles, by Wildhaus Kennels ) 
Things to look for in a 'Responsible' Breeder

German Shepherd Guide - Home


Moms


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I have no personal experience directly with mercer German shepherds. I know they breed American show lines. I know I got max our gsd from Breeder Jessica Torres in Southampton New Jersey- kennel name is Woodhaven. Who also breed American show line German shepherds. I know they know each other I think friends and karizma kennels used to be located in New Jersey but moved to Virginia. They all did use some of each other's dogs for some breedings. I know Max's great grandma is land o' lakes elegance seen on the mercer's web page. Do you know who the sire and dam is. I'm very happy with max as I was looking for a pet who was healthy and had a good temperament who welcomed much attention from their immediate family as we have young kids. We also have a busy house and would a dog who is comfortable with people coming and going. I also wanted to do light obedience, nose works and tracking with. Also a good watch dog as there were many robberies in the neighborhood. Some of Max's cousins are used as cadaver dogs and easy to see this. I had no health issues at all so far. He is very easy to train and extremely energetic. He fits our bill in many ways. The only thing we battle is he dog reactive to dogs outside his family- mostly dogs who are focused on him. We manage it well but it is still a part of him. I would not say he is dog aggressive but puts on a big show to keep them at bay. Whether it's genetic I'm not sure- would think so. We love him to pieces and still give his breeder updates. We also met his mom, aunt and grandma all sweet dogs. Rumor the dog is who one the best of breed is a cousin of Max's ( just a side Bragg) I'm sure you get some more information with people on this forum.


----------



## EastGSD (Jul 8, 2001)

I've know Linda, the breeder, now for 23 years. She's knowledgable, dedicated and highly respects her puppy buyers.


----------



## Dkf918 (10 mo ago)

Momto2GSDs said:


> WELCOME "D"!!!
> 
> You can go to the "search" bar at top of page and type in "Mercer German Shepherds"....there are threads there.
> 
> ...


Bought a puppy in 2009, he was the smartest, healthiest and best dog ive ever owned! He beat out some top german dogs in competion too!


----------

